# Trojan headbadge and Eclipse Macine Co Morrow hub



## 3-speeder (Dec 31, 2017)

I was given this old bike when I donated some kids bikes to the local bike coop's Kids Bike Drive.  It had a beautiful look to it and I loved the chain guard and chainring. It has a Trojan headbadge and the rear hub is a Morrow that is stamped Eclipse Machine Co Elmira NY. It also has F4 and 36  13 stamped under that. I have found out that Eclipse Machine Co was bought out by Bendix in 1928. Neat sight here: http://gregwilliams.ca/tag/eclipse-machine-co/  .  I have also read that by 1932 Eclipse Machine Co was known as Eclpise Machine Division so I'm thinking this bike must be pre-1932. Can any one tell me any more about this bike? The serial numer looks like A72183. I'm wondering about the Trojan headbadge and who made Trojan bikes? I've seen a Trojan badge for sale online and it looks newer than this one. Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bike is a 1936 Cleveland Welding Co bike. The "F4" on the hub indicates 4th quarter of 1936. The seat, bars, and grips are wrong but everything else looks correct. The Trojan badge was used on CWC bikes both pre and post war although the post war badge is different.Here is a '53 Trojan I restored for my girlfriend.V/r Shawn


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank for the info. I was wondering if the 36 stamped in the hub was a date, but I thought it might refer to spoke holes in the hub. Great job on that '53


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks--You are correct the "36" does refer to spokes. All Morrow coaster hubs can be dated by the two character alpha numeric code. The letter designates the year and the number (1-4) indicates the quarter of the year it was made. This comes in handy when dating bikes where a serial doesn't do much good. In this case though the CWC serial numbers are well understood. V/r Shawn


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 31, 2017)

Okay. That's good to know. I'll look up that date code then. Suppose this thread is in the wrong place. I'm learning.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 31, 2017)

Er... _Was _in the wrong place. You guys are good.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/#post-441223

Morrow Coaster Brake Hub:

Letter and number note the year and quarter of production.
Example: I 3 = produced 1939 July-September

Note: many hubs are marked 36-13, this is not the date code, it notes the # spoke holes and size. 

A - 1931
B - 1932
C - 1933
D - 1934
E - 1935
F - 1936
G - 1937
H - 1938
I - 1939
J - 1940
K - 1941
L - 1942
M - 1943
N - 1944
O - 1945
P - 1946
Q - 1947
R - 1948
S - 1949
T - 1950


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/#post-441223
> 
> Morrow Coaster Brake Hub:
> 
> ...




Thanks @fordmike65


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 1, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Bike is a 1936 Cleveland Welding Co bike. The "F4" on the hub indicates 4th quarter of 1936. The seat, bars, and grips are wrong but everything else looks correct. The Trojan badge was used on CWC bikes both pre and post war although the post war badge is different.Here is a '53 Trojan I restored for my girlfriend.V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 731232 View attachment 731234



That is a gorgeous bike!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jan 9, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Bike is a 1936 Cleveland Welding Co bike. The "F4" on the hub indicates 4th quarter of 1936. The seat, bars, and grips are wrong but everything else looks correct. The Trojan badge was used on CWC bikes both pre and post war although the post war badge is different.Here is a '53 Trojan I restored for my girlfriend.V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 731232 View attachment 731234



 nice! im lookin for a nice girls bike for my cousins girl.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Jan 10, 2018)

FULLYLOADED said:


> nice! im lookin for a nice girls bike for my cousins girl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Lucky you if your looking for girls bikes. I find more nice looking ladies bikes than I do men's. Hope you find a good one.


----------

